# HTC Soak testing ICS for the Thunderbolt right now



## xrstoy1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Saw this wonderful anouncement,
http://phandroid.com/2012/03/02/htc-thunderbolt-begins-android-4-0-testing-can-taste-that-sweet-ice-cream-already/
Maybe a leak is on it's way?
Sweet...


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

Praise the leaky god!!! Praise him! Praise him!


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

This is awesome!


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

The thing that sucks: Sense. We'll get ics but it's going to be all Sensed up.

Drunk texted from my KillaSense Thunderbolt.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

but again - official work on ICS for the Bolt means our developers will eventually have what they need to make a nice, clean AOSP ICS ROM, possibly with a few more acronyms thrown in for good measure

I'm reasonably sure we'll see a leak that'll do the trick well before the official release, personally, but either way I'm happy to wait.


----------



## smoothcrm7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Would be amazing if this were happening. The only thing that bothers me is the link about ICS links to a blog....a blog which posted this email a week or two ago and stated that it was skeptical.

But we do know that the TB is getting ICS and I really hope that it is being tested.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Note that, if it's legit, it's an HTC test. HTC, not Verizon. You know Verizon will need to bloat the crap out of it and slow it down a bit before they let us have it.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

watson387 said:


> The thing that sucks: Sense. We'll get ics but it's going to be all Sensed up.
> 
> Drunk texted from my KillaSense Thunderbolt.


All you need is RIL
All you need is RIL
All you need is RIL, RIL
RIL is all you need


----------



## nolmt60243 (Aug 2, 2011)

padraic said:


> All you need is RIL
> All you need is RIL
> All you need is RIL, RIL
> RIL is all you need


Hahaha! That's awesome!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Ssjswah (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm not tripping off of the sence issue, if anything, like said above, official ics will give our developers the tools they need to developed us some dope stuff!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

how does one get on the "soak list"?


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

kidhudi said:


> how does one get on the "soak list"?


One must be asked to be on the list, you can not request this yourself...









Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

so you got to have friends or family in HTC? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

Just saw this on Engadget... don't know how similar the TBolt is to the Sensation, but still seems like we will probably be getting 3.6.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/08/htc-ics-sense-nordic/


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

grimez said:


> Just saw this on Engadget... don't know how similar the TBolt is to the Sensation, but still seems like we will probably be getting 3.6.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/08/htc-ics-sense-nordic/


 dang at least they get it and we don't yet







I like the ICS when I tested on the HD2 looks pretty damn good I know if we get ICS I will not flash any more Roms only updates and kernel etc.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

